# Seven Goals for 2007



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

On the civic space site, I listed my new year's resolutions for 2007 a month early. I figured I may as well get started on them now. In this thread I would like to keep track of my progress in each of my seven goals which are listed below

1. write a novel 
2. read 50 books between now and the end of 2007 and also read at least 100 short stories in that time
3. make my own web site/blog
4. lose 30-40 pounds
5. take the Jeopardy! contestant exam again when I'm eligable. Gosh I hope I pass it this time considering all the hard work I've put into this. 
6. learn to relax in social situations as much as possible and to step out of my comfort zone socially. 
7. join an amateur astronomy group and/or take a beginning astronomy class. 

Ideally, I'd like to post something I did everyday to get closer to those seven goals. Notice how I didn't say "get a girlfriend" or "get a job"? I figure some of those things will give me skills and confidence to possibly get those things. I'm so positive right now it makes me kinda sick. uke :lol


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I’d say join that Astronomy group or class asap! No doubt that whatever you have in mind will follow after that. 

Good luck and keep us up to date


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Good Luck! I'm not setting goals, I'm just 'going with the flow'...setting them is like setting me up for procrastination all over again.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I drove up to my uncle's house yesterday for my birthday. My aunt, uncle, grandmother and I all went out to dinner. I guess driving up there fits in with something I'm uncomfortable with though I've done it before. I can never remember how to get there though and everytime I drive the route I'm afraid I'll get lost. But I didn't. I also read and studied for an hour last night before I went to bed.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I only have Two Goals for 2007

1. I want to go back to school and get my degree. I keep saying it but I never do it. I wanna have motivation and get my degree. 

2. I wanna Lose 20 pounds by the summer time of 2007. Plus I would love to lose inches and a flat tummy. I am walking now and doing cardio. So I am on my way of accomplishing this goal.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

I like that you are a very motivated person.

You have some great and challenging goals -- weight loss and the novel in particular. Reading 50 short stories etc is not a good goal. Why focus on quantity when you should focus on analyzing them and quality. You want to learn different styles that can influence your own writing, you want to learn critical reading.

I wish you good luck with your goals and I will post my list on here soon too as I have made it up for 2007.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

1) To concentrate on my wellness 
2) To seriously consider medication 
3) manage time better and get organized 
4) To continue attending counselling and anxiety support groups 
5) attend the gym at least 3x a week 
6) journal more 
7) get a job 
8 ) to try to meet at least 2 people (this is hard for me) - to let people know me though, I hate letting people in 
9) to attend church twice a month 
10) to keep reading books about anxiety and depression 
11) to attend school in the Fall 
12) to join a choir 
13) to volunteer depending on wellness factor (stability) 
14) to maybe meet up with the ex (when I don't need to, but want to) This may have to wait til 2008


----------

